# nhs hospitals



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi    i have a child from a previous relationship but my husband dosen't have any could anyone tell me the names of any hospitals that might consider us for nhs treatment. i have been refused before and all my treatments have been with egg share and now im running out of options! thanks ladies luv jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

hi again joann 
I have no children with my dh too   and as we have my son living with us, we are not eligible for any nhs ivf, and I "think" this is pretty standard throughout various PCT's and Health Authorities. He has a dd from his prev relationship, which would have allowed us to have the nhs tx "if" I'd have had no children, as his dd does not live with us.
Sorry can't be more help, do let us know how you go on?
take care
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Jo,

I think most NHS trusts don't fund IVF if either of you have living children...  I know where I live (Kent) it makes no difference if the child is your dh's and doesn't live with you etc...
Would make no difference what hospital you went to, it's the NHS trust of the area you live in which decides whether you get funding so unless you plan to move it will make no difference...
I once know a lady who lived up north, somewhere towards Liverpool and she had 3 children from her ex dh, was sterilised on the NHS, had this reversed on the NHS as she then met her new dh and went on to have 3 goes of IVF funded through the NHS!!!!  so just goes to show unfair this post code lottery is when it comes to IVF!!

Would you not be allowed to try egg sharing again do you know if any of your recipients have been successful as this should go in your favour for being accepted again if so.

best of luck
Helen xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi helen thanks for you're reply im not sure if i can egg share again as ive done it 4 times now i think there gonna let me have one more go, i will find out what the plan is at my next appointment with cons, but i can't make an appointment untill my results for immunity issues come back which should be wed so hopefully won't be to long now. you were right about the nhs trust mine won't fund it either went on there website the other day its soooo unfair! anyway sending everyone    luv jo xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi jo

im currently on the waiting list for ivf i have a son 15 from pr living with us and dh has no children

my go on nhs is due in march and it is a year waiting list . ive had a go private and im curently doing fet

goodluck hun


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

sorry i didnt tell you what hospital its at hartlepool general at county durham


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

jo

you are right in wales no-one is entitled to nhs IVF if they already have a child or if they have a stepchild living with them.

let me know how your appointment goes

nichola


----------

